# Anybody using B&W800 series?



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Would love to hear about your 800 series system components and how they sound/what amps you are running please?
Are you 800 series all the way or a hybrid like me?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

After hearing Phil's systems a few times I'd say that I wouldn't have any doubts about buying the B&W 800 Series.

~Bob


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> After hearing Phil's systems a few times I'd say that I wouldn't have any doubts about buying the B&W 800 Series.
> 
> ~Bob


Hi Bob, Thanks for replying. I haven't worked out yet who Phil is (sorry) Can you describe the system 
I must say I have been extremely happy with the 802d so far - no upgraditis likely there on mains for some time I reckon


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Oooohhh, a fellow Melbournian with 802d's.....I'll bring the beer :T 

cheers


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

MACCA350 said:


> Oooohhh, a fellow Melbournian with 802d's.....I'll bring the beer :T
> 
> cheers


You are most welcome macca350
We hold a few gtg around Melbourne if you are interested too - you'll see my sig regularly also at dba and PA forums. If you go there also, what is your handle? (there are a few 'macca's there)


----------

